# I really should be SO ashamed of myself!



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

To put my girl through this torture!!! LOL! I'm a little late but here she is all dressed up for Christmas  Hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, if looks could kill, you'd be lunch meat now.
Cute pic's though, even if we're all laughing our ar$es off!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, isn't she just a cutie! I especially love the last picture; it looks like she has on a little house dress...


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks  Glad she could make you laugh!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep, that's for sure a Christmas outfit! I think she's adorable.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww so cute! 

I think your dog and Gunner should be friends  They would have a good time


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh! That's pretty darn cute!! She's a VERY good sport! I hope she got some extra treats!!


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

xellil said:


> Yep, that's for sure a Christmas outfit! I think she's adorable.


Thanks  I think she's pretty darn cute as well 


Sprocket said:


> Aww so cute!
> 
> I think your dog and Gunner should be friends  They would have a good time


And just what kind of "friends" do you want them to be?? LOL!!! Gunner looks to be a ham himself LOL! 



Khan said:


> Oh my gosh! That's pretty darn cute!! She's a VERY good sport! I hope she got some extra treats!!


She did get plenty of toys and treats under the Christmas tree. Spoiled little brat LOL! Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

ShanniBella said:


> Thanks  I think she's pretty darn cute as well
> 
> And just what kind of "friends" do you want them to be?? LOL!!! Gunner looks to be a ham himself LOL!
> 
> ...


Haha just buddies! He is neutered after all! And yea he's a ham and sharp as a marble :tongue:


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Love the cartoon. It is going on my facebook page........


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

hahahaha I love it! She looks precious! I actually got the same dress for my dog Podie, I never buy them clothes but I thought it was ridiculous and hilarious and I made her wear it all Christmas day hahaha.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> hahahaha I love it! She looks precious! I actually got the same dress for my dog Podie, I never buy them clothes but I thought it was ridiculous and hilarious and I made her wear it all Christmas day hahaha.


LOL! Thanks  I'm not one to put clothes on my dogs either because pit bulls are far from "foo foo" but I bought it all in fun and so people could get a few laughs


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG the look on her face in the first pic. heeheehee


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, the look on her face, you can tell exactly what she's thinking "you've got to be $%#@!$# kidding me".


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

LOL! She was a good sport.......I think she was sick of hearing people making fun of her cute litte dress all day LOL!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Bahaha, she pulls off the Christmas house dress look well, but man is that ever the stink eye! Lol. Thanks for sharing.


----------

